# 7DMkII Action Shots



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Man this camera rocks. Its so quick to focus. And all those focus points and the way you can group then helped me a bunch with the air shots. One of the modes is almost the perfect size for an r/c car. But just big enough so any other objects won't effect it. I grabbed shot after shot I used to miss a lot. I just used the 70-200L today. Its kinda my favorite for this type of thing sometimes I use the Tamron 70-300 but today I stayed with the 70-200.














































Basically today was a shake down test I tried shots that have always given me problems with the 7D. Air shots cars coming towards me and going away for the most part. Its a keeper works great for both types of photography I most like to do.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like you have a good combination of lens and camera. Great action shots.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea this think is unreal. All I did Sat was shots that would fool the 7D a lot. Stuff coming towards me going away and air shots. Everything worked great with those now with the 7D2. And its rated the best Canon for astro too so both my interests are covered. I wanted to keep shooting but it got dark. Can't wait to use it at Circuit of the Americas. The last two pieces for my astro rig will be trickling in the next few days. Going to try it tonight the air looks like its dried up enough now. Only tried the 70-200 f4L yesterday haven't tried any action with the 400 yet. R/C tracks are a little small for that lens but there is one where you really need it.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are a few more.




























Looks like I'm going to get to do some astro tonight. A few clouds but not too bad.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*A few more*





































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

And one sequence that came out pretty good. Need to find the setting for the 2nd shot in a burst. Its set wrong here and caused the gaps.










Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Shoot man, makes me want to go out and by a remote car. That is cool.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

I used to race them but mostly I did drag racing. Had the only r/c dragster to appear in Hot Rod magazine. They are extremely fast some of them these days with the lipo powered motors will go close to 140 in 132 ft in just over 1.2 seconds. You actually drive them too they don't have a tether. They are mostly scratch built you can buy a chassis and a few other bits but mostly you go to the hobby shop and find parts to make it whole. When my heart started giving me problems I quit. I thought I was going to have a heart attack one night when I won two classes in one night. I tried to get to the end of the track to get my car too fast and that and the adrenaline from the race almost did me in. I had a bypass a few months later. So I started doing videos of my buddies racing. A further downgrade in my mobility and now I've switched over to stills which I can shoot from my mobility scooter. I rigged up a monopod and a gimbal to use. The seat on the scooter swivels so I pull up swivel the seat and go for it. Not ready for the rocker just yet 










The Plazma Rat. .18cu in nitro and alcohol motor. Fastest run was 2.3 at 68mph. My rail went 1.79 at 79mph.

Here is a vid of the first 100mph pass in Tx. The west coasters beat us by a couple of weeks as I recall.






Just waiting on my autoguider camera to get here and I'll be back to some astro imaging. Looks like a few good days coming up.

Griz


----------

